# Green Hair Algae Taking Over



## The3D (Feb 4, 2017)

I have a drop checker... 

After reading other posts I think you are right and I have turned up my Co2.


----------



## Eric Yan (Feb 28, 2017)

I heard the Siamese Algae Eater is very good at cleaning up the hair algae. But take your bio-load into consideration as well.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Uh, really bad timing for the vacation. New tanks need even more care and attention and I find we struggle with our new setups at 2-4 weeks mark. 

So yes CO2 is important, make sure you have it around 30ppm or a little more. Increase slowly and watch your fish for gasping symptoms.

LEDs can be quite powerful or dim... who knows... In general, limit the light period to 6h until you get rid of anything. Your plants will be fine with this period. If you can raise your light further from the substrate so that your substrate receives less light. Consider also adding some floating plants for the same purpose + help with the NH4 release from the ADA AS. 

On the restoration part... take a new clean toothbrush and rotate it so that you catch most hair algae around the toothbrush, take out, clean, repeat ...
Amano shrimps might help with it as well. AlgaeFix might be another option if you do decide to go nuclear, Tom Barr mentioned something about it.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

SAE's will destroy that hair algae fast! They really seem to love the stuff,That is,if you can get the true ones.I added 6 to my 45 and they even cleaned it out of the java moss.

I tested algaefix on a spec V that had a bunch of it....after 3 treatments I still had hair algae,but my water lettuce went absolutely nuts and covered the surface to the point of growing on top of itself.


----------

